# Amazing Cross Breed Pigeons



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

Here are some pictures of my cross pigeons.










Her father is a mookie, Her mother is Homer/Roller. She is a really great quick flyer, She flew about thirty miles from a place she did not know, and came home. She likes to drop down towards my loft form high hieghts. I was supprised that a young pigeon that was part mookie and roller and a little homer, could fly all the way home from thirty miles alone! UNBELIVABLE for me










Here is a young bird that wasnt too good at flying but he could follow the others for about five mins and come down. His father is a feral blue bar white flight young cock, and his mother was a nice black homer hen. He got lost after a winter toss about two blocks away from my house last year. He was used to flying around a little but he just all of a sudden got lost. I was supprised at his flying abbilities because he was part feral and part homer and he took a long time to be able to loft fly. His eye and feathers on his head are deformed due to fighting with other cocks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

Wonderful looking birds how did you get them to mate up


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

S&C Lofts, It was very simple because they actually paired up on thier own; as long as they are pigeons they will breed if you give them time. Actually I don't really like them breeding crosses because it ussaully causes some of the quallity of the bird to go down. These birds parents would not seperate and pair up with other birds, and i have tried it but they eventually call for each other and it is very hard for them to forget one another, and so I let them breed.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

Well they are some nice looking birds do you have any cross birds forsale or trade?


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

wow, i really love the color on both of them! vary beautiful birds


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

They are pretty indeed and I myself can't believe of that mooke/homer/roller's performance stuff. But, hey, if it works, it works! Congrats on that bird! Sorry about the one that got lost though.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I like the mookeX, it is interesting, Im not into crossbreeding, but it sure is temping sometimes, I have a jacobin cock bird that needs a mate, and Im tempted sometimes to find him something other than his breed and see what I get...


----------



## Charles2955 (10 mo ago)

*crossbre of White-winged dove with possibly a pigeon. *


----------



## Adam toughs (6 mo ago)

PigeonX said:


> Here are some pictures of my cross pigeons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone have a clock roller or homer ? I need a white one preferably.my daughters only male got killed by a hawk.im in Ohio area.my number is 740-808-6326. Thanks


----------

